
Ask HN: Couple of HN words for the largest IT corps - grif-fin
How would you describe the largest IT corporations of our time in couple of words? (the words that come to your mind...)<p>(In Market cap order)<p>- Apple Inc<p>- Google (Alphabet Inc.)<p>- Microsoft<p>- Amazon<p>- Samsung Electronics<p>- Intel<p>- IBM<p>I wish I all opinions could have come at the same time so opinions couldn&#x27;t effect others. Just curious how synonymous the words will be.
======
lsiunsuex
Apple - slow and steady

Google - What's privacy?

Microsoft - times are a changing

Amazon - anything and everything, here.

Samsung - spread to thin

Intel - Not on mobile; not anytime soon

IBM - just another day in the server room

